# Nat Vs Piraya



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

From the research I have done it sounds like natts have red/orange eyes and piraya have clear eyes. Also natts do not have colors past their lateral line while pirayas have "flames" extending past their lateral line. Are both of these features always true with each? Reason I ask is because I have what appears to be a natt that has red/orange eyes but also has a single flame that extends past the lateral line. Any thoughts?

Here is a pic. I will try to get a clearer pic later.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

How big is that fish? Things like substrate, lighting, diet can all play a part in coloration.

Looks like a natt to me... other pics would help.


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

The fish is roughly 5 inches. I'm pretty sure its a red but I was just wondering if some reds do have color past the lateral line. Here is the best pic I've been able to get so far.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

I have had red's with that color before -- not too common, but it does happen.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

That's a red. Here what my piraya looked like around 5 inches


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2016)

db04ph said:


> That's a red. Here what my piraya looked like around 5 inches


that GOLD though


----------



## yohanan (Oct 5, 2016)

mynamesjeeeff said:


> That's a red. Here what my piraya looked like around 5 inches


that GOLD though








[/quote]
A beauty!


----------

